# Tomoka River State Park?



## GTSRGTSR (Nov 10, 2009)

I got lucky and copped a camping spot there for the New Years Weekend. I am bringing my RV and 14 foot skiff. 

What type of fishing is there? Any tips for that area? I looked and it appears tidal and marshy and then there is the ICW... The ICW looks like Sl Fa too- blech

Any beach accessible with parking for a 35 foot mh? We may want to go the the beach while we are there...

Thanks...


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

http://www.visitflagler.org/Palm-Coast-Flagler-Campgrounds-and-RV-Parks-listings2.html


You'll be visiting my home waters.
Be prepared to crunch your hull on a few oysters.


----------



## GTSRGTSR (Nov 10, 2009)

Brett, do you live here at micro? you are quick!!!!Thanks for the link. I'll be reading up...


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

More useful info

http://www.dep.state.fl.us/coastal/sites/tomoka/info.htm


----------



## GTSRGTSR (Nov 10, 2009)

We went to Tomoka, got there at 8:30 on New Years Eve, had a fire, goofed around and about 1 AM it started raining. It rained until 1 PM on Friday!!! I was glad we were in an RV, we saw lots of people in tents.... It was very cold and wet through Friday. Saturday was cold but sunny and no clouds. We splashed the boat and went up river. Went up past the houses and the restaraunt. Anchored up in a bend and dropped baits in. It was beatiful watching the birds and mullet jump but we had no bites, as we went to go to another spot, the kids were cold and the wind was picking up... We saw two FWC guys checking a fisherman on the bridge by the park...


We got back the ramp about or 3 and headed home about 3:30, after messing around by the point. Thanks to Brett for some intel that I really couldnt use due to weather but we had a god trip and we'll go back at some point and try again.


----------



## pole_position (Dec 5, 2009)

Cool place to camp. Yeah I guess they are strict there I got checked also ,,,, the 3rd time in my life!!
Also he seemed p--sed/(I think he was jealous) off when he saw my catch /// lots of nice drum!


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

Too bad the weather didn't cooperate.
It's an underappreciated park, which is a good thing.
With all the cold we just had, snook fishing is shot,
but trout, black drum, flounder and reds are still there.
It's a good thing mullet are a migratory species,
they were affected by the cold also.


----------

